# Number of LED



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey,

Im looking to redo my DIY LED light fixture to add a little more blue and also able to keep SPS. I currently have zoa's, hammer head, GSP, 2 alveopora and Branching leather. The light fixture will be about 5-6 inches from the surface of water, this is due to my low canpoy. Ive got 12 10000k 3w leds and 12 6500k 3w leds as well as 30 blue leds and 8 red leds. I had 45 degree optics on the leds. Please advise on how i shld grop them on my heatsink. The heat sink is 7x12 and can fit 24 leds or maybe more if i lessen the space between them. As well will 45 degree optics be ok or do i need to change them to 60? My tank is 18" deep.

Thanks,


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

A help bump


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A 7x4 array will be fine alternating blue and white. For the 10,000k and 6500k, alternate them as well. For the reds, you don't need more than 2, just add that to the 7x4 for a total of 30. Another 1 or 2 blues for moonlight. 

With a 5-6" height above water, I strongly suggest wiring the blue, white and red LEDs on separately for dimming (you will fry your corals) and color adjustment to suit your taste. Optics, again with that clearance, no narrower than 90* if at all, IMHO/E.

JM2C/E/HTH


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks soo much for you help! I will do as you suggest with the LEDs, and as for the optics i may just go without any on the LEDs due to the clearance. Thanks again!!


----------

